# New Gourmet Coffee Site



## drei01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

We have just launched our online coffee business http://www.gourmetgrindcoffee.com . Focussing on getting top quality beans and grinding them as we send them out.

What do you think?

Matt


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

drei01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have just launched our online coffee business http://www.gourmetgrindcoffee.com . Focussing on getting top quality beans and grinding them as we send them out.
> 
> ...


No one here will buy ground coffee.

Many members probably have a more expensive grinder than you do.

Actually, focusing on ground only is cutting off a massive client base.

Also, what's in it?

Are you cutting it with compost or something?

Just calling it 'coffee' is meaningless, even Starbucks names the origins of their coffees.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> No one here will buy ground coffee.
> 
> Many members probably have a more expensive grinder than you do.
> 
> ...


Kyle, did you get outer the wrong side of the bed this morning


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Kyle, did you get outer the wrong side of the bed this morning


Yeh someone needs to woooooosah


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Kyle, did you get outer the wrong side of the bed this morning


I was this grumpy even before I got out of bed.









On the plus side, even if your website is a little bereft of information, the design is beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Although the poster should check the rules regarding advertising though!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Although the poster should check the rules regarding advertising though!


There's no need, no self respecting coffee snob would buy unknown ground coffee!

If you must use ground as a stop gap, get it from the supermarket! The quality will be similar yet cheaper (and quicker).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> There's no need, no self respecting coffee snob would buy unknown ground coffee!
> 
> If you must use ground as a stop gap, get it from the supermarket! The quality will be similar yet cheaper (and quicker).


Any good roaster will also grind to order I believe.


----------



## drei01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the response. The users of this forum are not our target audience, but being such coffee buffs, I was hoping for some useful feedback on what we should offer.

Thanks for the feedback on the site design, it's something we're really proud of. We plan to include details of the blend on the site once we've got it perfected. I know you guys get the beans but a lot of people still prefer to buy ground coffee and they are buying plain fluff from the supermarkets. Hope we can change that even for a small number of people.

Matt


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The trouble is that coffee once ground & stored in the tightest air free bag possible,deteriorates from the very second that bag is opened.

By using the whole bag in one go would help but keeping it for any time after that kills the coffee.


----------

